# LE pup vs Sport pup



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

What are y'all thought on raising a LE pup vs raising a Sport pup? Is the general theory still if you put to much OB on him at an early age it might diminish their drive? Is it different if they will be a detector or dual purpose K-9?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

my question to you is how old are the pups you are talking about and what or how do you know that this pup is going to be good for anything, especially when the pups that come out of the best genetics are still a crap shoot. Also how much knowledge do you have with evaluating pups for PSD


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two GDS, my first one was purchased as an adult as a PPD about 3 years ago. Since then I have trained him to be a narcotic detector dog (real stuff not pseudo [-X) and we are certified with the NNDDA. (I do private searches threw the company I work for.) I am fortunate to work at a facility who has a DEA and ATF license, I handle the protection dogs but the bread and butter of the facility is police service dogs. We are not a breeding facility...all of our dogs are imported and arrive as young adults (16 plus mos) Anyway..... I acquired a puppy and he is now 6mos. Nice blood lines from working parents, not just sport (KNPV, SVV, ZVV IPO) He is showing a lot of potential as a dual purpose. He is my own personal project and my goal is to train him as a PPD and EDD. Even if he doesn't work well I am still keeping the little banshee.  I just wanted a few opinions on the subject...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

_Is the general theory still if you put to much OB on him at an early age it might diminish their drive?_

That sounds like an odd generalization to make. For LE or sport either way, it probably depends greatly on the specific dog and your personal finesse. My last pup that I raised _greatly increased drive_ with more obedience training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If the drive goes down from ob, then I would probably not use the dog. You can create a stronger dog by not doing anything with him till he is a year.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I think with any pup you teach, build and mold the drive for what its job will be then depending on the animal start working on the requirements and how you apply them.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree on the finesse part. The little OB I have done is with food and fun only. Started playing hide and seek games with him and he is doing well. \\/ I don't want to put so much pressure on him doing OB that he is more concerned with heeling and staying at my side that it takes away from his independence on searching for narcotics or explosives. Just inquiring peoples opinions... as I know that everyone has one :-o

I am however is doing a bunch of socialization with him. He goes everywhere with me. Schools, college football games, venues with loud bands with adults and kids bumping and petting him as he walks by, lumber stores and machine shops. Because at the end of the day he will be in a family home. He is super confidents and has never cowered and has always wanted to find out what is going on or what was that if he comes across something new. He is a nosy little fellow.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

For PSD I like to just work on Prey bite work and searching for objects (starting with large and working to small ones like keys and cases with strings tied to them) I will shape obedience but not demand it until the dog shows its ready.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If the dog has confidence and the correct desire (drive) to search then OB as a game shouldn't hurt performance.
When corrections are needed later as the dog matures then they should get a lot more response without taking down drive/desire.


----------

